# Applying for a Visa-Do we need a Migration Agent-Confused?



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

Could anyone help me please? To apply for a visa, do we need to get a migration agent? If so, how do we choose one, is this just personal choice, recomendations etc..? 

My husband is a roofer & owns his own business here, he is 30 years old, I am 32 years old (Stay at home Mum) We have 2 children age 15 & 5 years & we are looking to move to Queensland, possibly the Sunshine Coast.

Any help that anyone can give me will be greatfully recieved, as it is all a little confusing at the moment. 

Thankyou in advance,
Kelly.


----------



## STGO (Nov 11, 2007)

*Hello CarterTucker*

Well done on finding this site, it will help you.

So, you don't actually need an agent for the application process, i have personally known 4 different expats and families to go over without using one.
They are quite expensive. But,

If you do use one, they will ensure that all paperwork etc is done properly and this in turn will lessen the likelihood of any delays due to wrongly applied or filled out forms etc.

Sorry i can't be more specific help, i am sure someone will be along soon (or overnight if they are in Oz!) that can give you more info and advice on selecting a suitable agent should you choose to go this way.

Good luck.


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

There is no requirement for you to use a migration agent at all. 

With simple applications - no issues with qualifications, experience, health, character - and if you have time to figure things out yourself (and you love paperwork), you should be able to do things on your own.

If you are not good with paperwork, or there are some serious issues that make your application complicated or risky, or if you want someone else to take care of everything for you step by step, then an agent may be a good idea. 

Most provide a free assessment service to let you know whether you do qualify for a visa and which visa you qualify for. You may want to take advantage of that, and then decide.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

hey c.t, no you certainly do not need a mirgation helper of any sort.

We have our visas now and had help from no one.

Take our advice, do it yourself, save a fortune and from what i've read in the past via forums, you'll get things done quicker yourself and you'll be on the ball the whole way through, without having to wait for updates from the middle man!

Hope this helps.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thanks for your Help*



scottishcelts said:


> hey c.t, no you certainly do not need a mirgation helper of any sort.
> 
> We have our visas now and had help from no one.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for your help, this really does help & gives me the confidence to do it myself. So often I am found saying 'if I could do it myself I would, it would surely get done quicker' so mayby, daunting as it is at the moment, this is the way to go.

But could I just pick your brains a little more please! Where do I start now, where will be my first port of call?

Thanks again, Kelly.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

SOMV said:


> There is no requirement for you to use a migration agent at all.
> 
> With simple applications - no issues with qualifications, experience, health, character - and if you have time to figure things out yourself (and you love paperwork), you should be able to do things on your own.
> 
> ...


Hi, many thanks for your usefull information.

That seems like us. But when you say 'no issues with qualifications' what does that mean? We have had an online pre-assesment done & we passed that, but it was a really basic one.

Thanks again, all the information is really usefull,
Kind Regards, Kelly.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

STGO said:


> Well done on finding this site, it will help you.
> 
> So, you don't actually need an agent for the application process, i have personally known 4 different expats and families to go over without using one.
> They are quite expensive. But,
> ...


Thankyou for your message, I think that once I find out a little more about what these forms need to be filled in with & if you do get stuck on anything, if there would be anyone that could help, then I will be better equiped to know if I can take on the job myself! 

As I am a 'stay at home Mum' I do have time to take on this 'job' so, it would be possible & very handy for us to save the money, as we have decided that we are taking our two pet dogs with us & they are going to cost us a fair bit!

Kind Regards, Kelly.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello Kelly, yes the forms are very daunting but remember here we are now sitting with our visas and waiting to sell the house, so once it's all done that's it and it's all worth the hassle of doing it alone.

Anyway obviously the first thing to do is (if you are doing an on-line application that is, we did and it was so fast and efficient) is start bit by bit and fill in the on-line application and take your time, just do a wee as you go along. As always with form filling, read everything and follow instructions religiously. Also the visa people will let you know as you are going along what they need sent next.

Have your hubby done his tra yet? I think we done that first of all then filled in the on-line application once the tra gave us the thumbs up.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We used an agent because we wanted to get it right first time and we had already been told by 2 agents that we wouldn't be able to get in. 

Our agents kept us informed every step of the way and were always there at the end of the phone when we had questions. Back then I didn't have the confidence to do it all on my own and because the agent corrected us a few times I don't think we would have got in as easily without them.

I think they were value for money. 

As others have said it depends on your situation.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Question for scottishcelts*

Hi. I'm really sorry, this is a bit off-topic, but I'd like to know how long it took for scottishcelts' visa to come through?

I myself have not used an agent, we've used the on-line application: I have my TRA (which took about 6 working days once they received it), we've completed ALL the forms asked for (passport copies, qualifications, etc), we've even had the medicals and the police checks: the police checks were uploaded last week, and the medicals were done about 2 weeks ago, so we're waiting for that to go through.

I think we may have done things a bit too quick, so I'm wondering how long it may take from this stage? 

Obviously the medicals getting to them is not up to us, it's how long it takes for them to be sent off and processed, etc (although the doc who examined us thought it would be quick as we had our TRN number on the forms).

Ours was quite straight forward, form-wise (as far as I'm aware, anyway!), but as I'm not sure if I should have done the medicals and the police-checks so early, right now I can't say if I've done the right thing!

If anyone can give me a timescale, that would be great.

We've gone through the Skilled Migrant, points test, by the way, and my occupation is on the MODL (both the old one and the new one from May this year), so I'm hoping that helps speed things up!

Thanks for your time!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

hi d2008, yes we were in a similar situation to you guys, we were October applicants and got our visas thru in April. The case officer came along in January or early Feb, so the ball rolls very quickly once he or she arrives and that's it really, once you provide the c.o with all they need, it's then passed to the decision maker and bob's yer uncle.

Regarding the early meds/police checks, the meds will be ok but if things pad out a little long then they will surely ask for more police checks, which is a pain in the butt as that happened to us and delayed us by a month!

Hope this helps


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for that! So it took just 6 months? That's what we're hoping for (we'd like to leave in January - the house is on the market, and we're selling everything, already!).

Didn't know anything about a Case Officer: do they actually come out and see you or is it over the internet, etc?

I'm guessing by what happened to you that the Police Check is only valid for 6 months: bit of a ******, really, but it only took 2 days to process without paying the extra (we're in the same town as the office that issues the police checks, so that's OK).

We're hoping to live near Brisbane, what about you?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

diaclone2008 said:


> Thanks for that! So it took just 6 months? That's what we're hoping for (we'd like to leave in January - the house is on the market, and we're selling everything, already!).
> 
> Didn't know anything about a Case Officer: do they actually come out and see you or is it over the internet, etc?
> 
> ...


hey d2008, yeah 6 months & the case officer is all on-line providing you go for an online application, if not then paper which takes a zillion years apparently! They are only there really to collect all the decision maker's info and pass it on to them.

Snap we too have chosen Brissie, east coast - the suburb of Thornlands or Alexandra Hills to be precise . I assume you've done heaps of research on Brisbane like us?


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Not heaps, really. We were in Australia earlier this year (the whole family - me, my husband and both kids), we traveled from Adelaide to Brisbane, with a lot of stops on the way. Brisbane was our favourite for many reasons, although we wouldn't rule out anywhere we went, really.

I've been to Oz 3 times now, my husband went over on a working visa 10 years ago and completely loved it and has wanted to live there ever since, and the kids coped with the heat and change in lifestyle very well, so we decided to go for it.

Are Thornlands and Alexandra Hills good areas? I haven't heard about many bad ones, really (my brother-in-law lived in Brisbane for about 2 years, and loved it - a lot better than Sydney where he's based).

Have you and your family been many times before?


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> hey d2008, yeah 6 months & the case officer is all on-line providing you go for an online application, if not then paper which takes a zillion years apparently! They are only there really to collect all the decision maker's info and pass it on to them.
> 
> Snap we too have chosen Brissie, east coast - the suburb of Thornlands or Alexandra Hills to be precise . I assume you've done heaps of research on Brisbane like us?


does anybody know if a step by step guide to getting a visa is available anywhere on the web. We too were unsure of using an agent, but after reading these posts we think we will go solo. Also scottishcelts, looks as if we "hail" from the same town (& support the same team!). Much appreciated if you could PM me as need all the help I can get & don't want to hijack this forum.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> does anybody know if a step by step guide to getting a visa is available anywhere on the web. We too were unsure of using an agent, but after reading these posts we think we will go solo. Also scottishcelts, looks as if we "hail" from the same town (& support the same team!). Much appreciated if you could PM me as need all the help I can get & don't want to hijack this forum.


I don't know a step by step guide although there is a lot of info on this forum. 

If the info is relevant to any one else please feel free to share it on the forum rather than send PM (I understand if it's personal) because that way we all learn. You wouldn't be 'hijacking the forum'. The forum is here to support each other 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I don't know a step by step guide although there is a lot of info on this forum.
> 
> If the info is relevant to any one else please feel free to share it on the forum rather than send PM (I understand if it's personal) because that way we all learn. You wouldn't be 'hijacking the forum'. The forum is here to support each other
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen,
Reason I asked scottishcelts to PM me was only because we were local & didn't want to innundate the post with irrelevant trivia which abounds on some other sites. Have perused these other sites & find a lot of their content negative & unhelpful (very un -Australian). This site is tops so far!!
By the way scottishcelts did you know that the guy that wrote the aussie national anthem Advance Australia Fair was from Port Glasgow! Is that a sign?


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Average cost to use an agent?*

Hi again all, Im really enjoying reading everyones thoughts & its great that so many people feel the same way, sometimes I feel as though im 'the only one' not knowing 'what the heck to do for the best'  then I come on here & feel a whole lot better! 

Im wondering how much on average a migration agent would cost, out of interest? 

I do feel as though I have the confidence to 'go it alone' but would like to know that if I needed help, there would be 'someone' to ask questions to? (I suppose I could always come on here & ask you guys!...) 

Kelly.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Tra....Mmm???*



scottishcelts said:


> Hello Kelly, yes the forms are very daunting but remember here we are now sitting with our visas and waiting to sell the house, so once it's all done that's it and it's all worth the hassle of doing it alone.
> 
> Anyway obviously the first thing to do is (if you are doing an on-line application that is, we did and it was so fast and efficient) is start bit by bit and fill in the on-line application and take your time, just do a wee as you go along. As always with form filling, read everything and follow instructions religiously. Also the visa people will let you know as you are going along what they need sent next.
> 
> Have your hubby done his tra yet? I think we done that first of all then filled in the on-line application once the tra gave us the thumbs up.


Hi, Tra...Mmm seems as though from what you are saying this may be my starting block, what is a 'Tra'? 
Its all new to me at the moment, spent the last 6months researching Australia & deciding areas & making our minds up, then spent the last 6weeks organising a trip that we have now decided not to take!
Thanks for your help, you really are being a great help to me. 
Kelly.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

diaclone2008 said:


> Not heaps, really. We were in Australia earlier this year (the whole family - me, my husband and both kids), we traveled from Adelaide to Brisbane, with a lot of stops on the way. Brisbane was our favourite for many reasons, although we wouldn't rule out anywhere we went, really.
> 
> I've been to Oz 3 times now, my husband went over on a working visa 10 years ago and completely loved it and has wanted to live there ever since, and the kids coped with the heat and change in lifestyle very well, so we decided to go for it.
> 
> ...


Hi D, nope we have never been and don't intend going before migrating! I know we are insane but it's all or nothing for us, but obviously if we don't sell the house before visa validation then we will have to take the big dreaded holiday!

I've not heard of any dodgy areas either although some south-western areas seem to be the worst, Ipswich and above from what i've read. Alex Hills and Thornlands are over at the coastal towns and are just beautiful, Cleveland too is stunning but a wee bit more expensive, we've checked them all out and found no faults in any of them, so it's a case of take your pick really!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> Thanks Karen,
> Reason I asked scottishcelts to PM me was only because we were local & didn't want to innundate the post with irrelevant trivia which abounds on some other sites. Have perused these other sites & find a lot of their content negative & unhelpful (very un -Australian). This site is tops so far!!
> By the way scottishcelts did you know that the guy that wrote the aussie national anthem Advance Australia Fair was from Port Glasgow! Is that a sign?


Hi Nelbhoy - ah so you've been researching, funny how most things revert to a Scotsman!!!

Definately a sign, we're going as soon as the house is sold.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

CarterTucker said:


> Hi, Tra...Mmm seems as though from what you are saying this may be my starting block, what is a 'Tra'?
> Its all new to me at the moment, spent the last 6months researching Australia & deciding areas & making our minds up, then spent the last 6weeks organising a trip that we have now decided not to take!
> Thanks for your help, you really are being a great help to me.
> Kelly.


Hi c.t the TRA is the assessing body that carries out pre application skills assessments for skilled visa applicants that are nominating a trade skills occupation in their visa application. Are you the main applicant or is it your other half? 

If yourself or other half is in IT then it would be the ACS - aussic computer society who assess you on your skills!

Sounds scary but it's ok and the forum is here to help everyone. We were there and my hubby used the ACS and it was all fine and now have our visas so take it one step at a time.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Tra*



scottishcelts said:


> Hi c.t the TRA is the assessing body that carries out pre application skills assessments for skilled visa applicants that are nominating a trade skills occupation in their visa application. Are you the main applicant or is it your other half?
> 
> If yourself or other half is in IT then it would be the ACS - aussic computer society who assess you on your skills!
> 
> Sounds scary but it's ok and the forum is here to help everyone. We were there and my hubby used the ACS and it was all fine and now have our visas so take it one step at a time.


Your right! Sounds scarey...Takes me back to when I was buying my first house, I had no idea about all the jargon  But your right, once you start looking into it it all starts to make more sense!

My husband is a roofer & he will be the main applicant. Where do I go to start this?

Sorry for all my questions! 

Thankyou for all your help, again. 

Kelly.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Took the first step!*

Well I took my first step, by contacting the 'Tra' my husbands trade is on the list, but as he doesnt have any formal qualifications, he learnt as he went along (when he was with another roofing company 10 years ago, now he owns his own sucessfull business) Im getting a little worried...

They sent me an email back & its got me more confused!  Now im seeing why people get 'agents' 

Any one else get stuck at the first hurdle? 

Kelly.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CarterTucker said:


> Well I took my first step, by contacting the 'Tra' my husbands trade is on the list, but as he doesnt have any formal qualifications, he learnt as he went along (when he was with another roofing company 10 years ago, now he owns his own sucessfull business) Im getting a little worried...
> 
> They sent me an email back & its got me more confused!  Now im seeing why people get 'agents'
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly,

1st, 2nd and 3rd hurdle...but you just keep on going!!!

What was in the email to get you confused?

Dolly


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> 1st, 2nd and 3rd hurdle...but you just keep on going!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Dolly,

Thanks for your message....

The whole email was pretty much confusing!  But this part in particular I managed to work out would relate to us:

In relation to the Uniform Assessment Criteria (UAC) and skill pathway D (which recognised applicants based solely on work experience), TRA has concluded the consultation phase and is close to finalising a policy position on the way ahead. 

Please note TRA cannot provide any further information on this matter as the decision has not yet been made which direction TRA will take on the Pathway "D" matter. 

Can you make any more sense of it that I can? 

Kelly.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Mate, 

I'm as confused as you!!! 

I'm sure someone out there can translate into English for us!

Dolly


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Mate,
> 
> I'm as confused as you!!!
> 
> ...



 
The funny thing is, I was telling my Mum yesterday that I had sent the email to them & that I was sure that the reply would be really down to earth, as all Australians, even in the work place, dont seem 'stuffy' at all....

Oh gosh...I hope someone can help, now im chomping at the bit to get going on our application!

Dolly, can I just check with you please, this is the first thing I should be doing isnt it? The Tra assesment? I want to get everything moving now, is there a 'list' I should follow?

Thankyou again,
Kelly.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep,

First thing is to get your skills assessment passed. 

Whilst that has been submitted to TRA, get everything together for your main application in readiness for submission when you get your positive result. Saves a bit of time. 

Then Whack the main application in and the eternal wait begins 

Dolly


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Yep,
> 
> First thing is to get your skills assessment passed.
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks Dolly, Just need to work out exactly what they mean now then! 

Kelly.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey c.t i'v been reading all of the above and well done for making the 1st move - TRA. You cannot go any further really until these guys have passed you.

Have you managed to work out what those sentences mean??? Some of the jargon these people send you out is outrageous isn't it! All i could make out from that is that they will be in touch with information/decisions on what to do next.

Hang on in there Carter T. as dolly said it is one hurdle after another but you DO get there and that ray of sunshine seems to get closer every time.

Keep us updated on what's happening and keep throwing in those questions as there's always someone in a position to help. Good luck


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey c.t i'v been reading all of the above and well done for making the 1st move - TRA. You cannot go any further really until these guys have passed you.
> 
> Have you managed to work out what those sentences mean??? Some of the jargon these people send you out is outrageous isn't it! All i could make out from that is that they will be in touch with information/decisions on what to do next.
> 
> ...



Bless you, thankyou so much for your encouraging words of advice...My husband is scaring me now talking about he may have to go on a college course  I dont want to wait that long! Plus he knows his stuff, he owns his own company for goodness sake!

I have emailed them again, in the hope that they will answer my questions with a more personal approach! As Dolly says 'in English' 

My brain is frazzled at the moment & im feeling worried 

Kelly.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Mm i've just read your other post about needing to be qualified, seems ridiculous when he's been in the business for so long and owns his own business now.

I hope it all works out for you and would it be a long course he would have to do? It all starting to sound as though he will have to do the course and ultimately your visas being delayed.

Is this a new thing then the TRA have started, as so many tradesmen have migrated in the past easy peasy!


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Mm i've just read your other post about needing to be qualified, seems ridiculous when he's been in the business for so long and owns his own business now.
> 
> I hope it all works out for you and would it be a long course he would have to do? It all starting to sound as though he will have to do the course and ultimately your visas being delayed.
> 
> Is this a new thing then the TRA have started, as so many tradesmen have migrated in the past easy peasy!



I just dont know....Its really confusing  & I really dont know who can help? We thought it was going to be 'no probs' & mayby it isnt, but I dont want to send off all the forms & the $300 to get it refused then loose out & be disapointed. 

Hopefully someone will come up with some help?


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*I have some news*

I have some news...Not good though 

I have spent all day researching this & have now found my answer! (For anyone that may be interested)

The Tra took off 'Pathway D' last September 07...

They are now looking at putting it back on, but it may have new guidelines (probably alot tougher than before) This is due 1st August 08...(see Go Matilda - Your Gateway to Australia - News)

So I guess we are gonna have to wait until then 

Kelly.

Feeling a bit blue....


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

hi everyone, this has been a great thread, really interesting. we are in the process of applying for our visa, i've got sponsorship, and have decided to go it alone without the help of a migration agent, which has been really nerve wrecking.

with the documents that have to be attached to the visa application, do they have to be certified, i'm applying on line.

we're also moving to brisbane, i have a job in the mater hospital, we have two young children, 7mths and 3yrs. really lookin forward to a new life for them. any advise on which suburbs are good for families would be great.

best wishes to u all x x


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

CarterTucker said:


> I have some news...Not good though
> 
> I have spent all day researching this & have now found my answer! (For anyone that may be interested)
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly, 

There have been a few posts about pathway D on this forum too - one in the last few days from SOMV. 

Fingers crossed that the new version works out in your favour.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> There have been a few posts about pathway D on this forum too - one in the last few days from SOMV.
> 
> ...


Hello Karen,

Yes, We hope so too, they do say good things come to those who wait! 

I have been reading the other posts & have also contacted 'go matilda' so im actively doing things.

Roll on August 1st. 

Kelly.


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi CT.

Is your husband going to be starting a new business in Australia?

The reason I ask is, maybe the Skilled Migrant isn't the path for you, and it would be easier going through under a business visa.

Whilst we were out there this year, we met a couple originally from Essex, who'd been there for 2 years, under the business visa. 

As I understood it, if you go out there and begin/take on a business out there, you bypass the Skills Assessment, etc, but the rules are more strict: they had to prove that their business was a success within (I think it was) 4 years, or it was back to Blighty for them!

They were doing pretty well, but the only thing was they had to be open on where they would live: they were in Adelaide, which is one of the areas the Aussie government would be most likely to put people who migrate under the business visa.

Adelaide is a lovely place, and my husband would love to live there, but we're decided it's Brisbane for us.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

diaclone2008 said:


> As I understood it, if you go out there and begin/take on a business out there, you bypass the Skills Assessment, etc, but the rules are more strict: they had to prove that their business was a success within (I think it was) 4 years, or it was back to Blighty for them!


That's exactly why we didn't do the business visa. We couldn't stand to have been out here for several years and then get sent back if something went wrong with the business just before the time was up. That's why we went skilled independent.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thanks for your message*

Hi 'diaclone' thanks for you message, I appreciate you taking the time to try & help us.

We had looked at this option, but crossed it off our list, as with enough to sort out & plan with 2 children, moving to a new country, settling them in etc, etc, the last thing that we would want is extra pressure & if the worst were to happen the uprooting & unsettling effect, for not just us, but for our boys of moving back to the Uk. We also wouldnt want to be told where we could & couldnt live! 

I have been in email contact with a helpfull man at 'go matilda' he has given us our options at the present time, but advised us to wait until the August 1st date when the new Pathway 'D' guidelines will be announced. 

Thankyou again,
Kelly.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sponsored Visas*

Hi again all,

Whilst waiting, I cant keep my mind off the subject, so ive been doing yet more research! Im sure your all familiar with research! 

Im researching pathway D, E & now im looking into whats involved in getting a sponsored visa, does anyone have any information on this? (One way or another, this is our dream & we dont want to give up)

(My husbands skill is 'in demand' but we have that problem that he has no 'formal qualifications' although he does own his own roofing business)

Looking forward to hearing from you,
Kelly.


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

CarterTucker said:


> Hi again all,
> 
> Whilst waiting, I cant keep my mind off the subject, so ive been doing yet more research! Im sure your all familiar with research!
> 
> ...


hiya CT,
we're moving over on a sponsored visa, we went to an expo in london were there was a stand for the mater hospital, i had an interview over the phone the next day and was accepted for the job. They then nominated me for the job, and sent me a Nomination Transaction Reference Number, you need this along with a letter of a job offer for the application form. Regarding Qualifications, i've had to show proof of my nursing qualifications, employment references and that i have joined the nursing council in queensland, i'm unsure what you would have to have for your husbands job.
The visa is temporary and lasts for between 3 mths and 4 yrs, during which time we hope to apply for permanet residence.

I'm hoping to apply for the visa this week, i'm doing it with out an agent so fingers crossed i've done it right.

hope i've been some help, best wishes x x


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Thankyou for your reply. It certainly gave us some food for thought.
I think however, that in the trade my husbands in, that we are still going to go for our 1st plan, pathway D or E (or whatever the heck they are gonna be called now!) 
Kind Regards,Kelly.


----------

